# Shorty Beverages - Toronto ON



## Donas12 (Dec 26, 2020)

This is a 10 oz bottle I have from Shorty Beverages - Toronto, Ontario.
I’m wondering if it’s a unique design as I have never seen one quite like it. It does not have either a Dominion or Consumers glass makers mark on the bottom. So interested to know who made this bottle and if other bottlers used this design..
Maybe a design used in the U.S.??

Also interested in any history of the company if anyone knows of them.

A neat character image on the front holding a tray of drinks.


----------



## RCO (Dec 27, 2020)

not sure, but I have seen the bottle before but don't have one . listed as 1953 -54 in bottle book


----------



## Donas12 (Dec 27, 2020)

I also have an 8oz Acl that I assume is from the same company. Although they added the “Rock and Rye’s” to the name.


----------



## RCO (Dec 27, 2020)

not sure if I've seen that one before and fairly sure its not common , is a listing in book for rock and rye but its from the 40's in Toronto , so maybe they operated from 40's > 50's


----------



## Donas12 (Dec 27, 2020)

Here’s a pic of the back of the acl.
Seems like there is a connection to Faygo Beverages/Wegener’s from Detroit Michigan.


----------



## RCO (Dec 27, 2020)

does the faygo bottle look the same on the back ? not sure why there'd be any connection between them 

there is also a 30 oz bottle similar to your acl bottle , I looked thru my pictures and found I had saved one a few years ago , unfortuently whoever posted it online didn't take a good picture of it but can see its very similar to smaller sized one


----------



## Donas12 (Dec 27, 2020)

RCO said:


> does the faygo bottle look the same on the back ? not sure why there'd be any connection between them
> 
> there is also a 30 oz bottle similar to your acl bottle , I looked thru my pictures and found I had saved one a few years ago , unfortuently whoever posted it online didn't take a good picture of it but can see its very similar to smaller sized one
> 
> View attachment 216026View attachment 216026


When I was searching for more info on “Wegener’s Original” it came up with connections to Faygo and Wegener’s & Sons Beverages. They also use the Rock and Rye branding...


----------



## RCO (Dec 28, 2020)

Donas12 said:


> When I was searching for more info on “Wegener’s Original” it came up with connections to Faygo and Wegener’s & Sons Beverages. They also use the Rock and Rye branding...



the rock and rye branding does seem unique , so if they were both using it at the same time , would imply some type of connection .


----------



## embe (Dec 28, 2020)

I thought the same (being a fan of Faygo drinks when I was a lot younger, Rock & Rye was one of my favorite flavors).  But I believe the term Rock & Rye was around prior to that, as a mixer for an alcoholic drink.  (kind of like Rye & Coke, or Jack & Coke, or 7 and 7).


----------



## BillHaddo (Apr 24, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> I also have an 8oz Acl that I assume is from the same company. Although they added the “Rock and Rye’s” to the name.View attachment 215997


That embossed Shorty is a bottle that I think may be unique ,nice find! I was able to find a 30 oz. bottle recently and I was told that the figure skater on the label was meant to celebrate world champion Barbara Anne Scott! I think this company operated as Rock and Rye and Shorty starting in 1943 and continued until 1956.





Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Donas12 (Apr 24, 2021)

BillHaddo said:


> That embossed Shorty is a bottle that I think may be unique ,nice find! I was able to find a 30 oz. bottle recently and I was told that the figure skater on the label was meant to celebrate world champion Barbara Anne Scott! I think this company operated as Rock and Rye and Shorty starting in 1943 and continued until 1956.View attachment 223986View attachment 223987
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


Nice score on the quart!  Looks great.
Totally makes sense that Barbara Ann Scott was so popular after winning the championship in 1948, that a bottler would want to promote off that. Thanks for the info.
Since I posted, I found two more of the same embossed Shorty’s. As collecting sometimes goes, you luck into one and then suddenly multiples appear...


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 24, 2021)

BillHaddo said:


> That embossed Shorty is a bottle that I think may be unique ,nice find! I was able to find a 30 oz. bottle recently and I was told that the figure skater on the label was meant to celebrate world champion Barbara Anne Scott! I think this company operated as Rock and Rye and Shorty starting in 1943 and continued until 1956.View attachment 223986View attachment 223987
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk



That is indeed Barbara Ann Scott, in fact it's almost the exact same image of her that Clark Dairy in Ottawa used on their bottle that celebrated her success.


----------



## BillHaddo (Apr 25, 2021)

Thanks for the Clark Dairy bottle photos, I obtained the Shorty bottle from a dairy collector who had acquired the soda bottle when purchasing some dairy bottles, so someone probably displayed both bottles together, thanks for putting the pieces together!

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------

